# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  جآنا ربيع بـ فرحتة وسرورة |~

## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلآم عليكم |~
صبآح \مسسسآء الخير 
أخبآركم ..(F)


..
يوم الثلاثاء
أول آيام "ربيع الأول"

.
عآم قميل  الجميع يآرب 
.
.
شفت كم حاجة من أعمال أهل لول في أول ايام ربيع وطبعاُ اذا صادف انه صار زي السنة هجوم الاعداء على دار الزهراء  اخر يوم من صفر <<سآعات يصير أول يوم في ربيع ع حسب شهر صفر اذا 30 لو 29 الموهيييييم وقلت أنقلها لكم  <<< والله أنها تعجبني هـ الحركتات الكشوخية  :bigsmile: 

وهذآ الآشيآءات الا شفتها .. :embarrest: 


كسر القدو  والاشيآءات الا زي القدو"جرار ..فخار..وهذاك الشي الا حق الرجآل آسمه نآر جـ "البقآيا ماعرفها :toung: " << شحليلك تمشي وتشوف قدو طآيح عليك  :weird: 

ويكرروا هـ المقاطع الفزيعة ..!


طلع صفر بشرتة وشرورة 
جآنا ربيع بـ فرحتة وسرورة 
طلع صفر وأميمتي سآلمة 
وعدوتي في المقبرة نآيمة <<< :wacko:  ..!


وحرق السعف ..!

والشي آلآخير هذآ الشي الرهيييييييييب..!

"تيودة"

وهي القضية أنّ حيله عشان الا يكلمك يقول من 
وتقوله "تيودة "
 :wacko: 


بس يعني هـ الاشياءت أختفت مآبقت منها الا "تيودة"

وإن شششآء الله عجبكم الموضوع 
وآستنى ردودكم و[طقوسكم لول ..~

----------


## ليلاس

*أهلين روح ..*

*طرحك الصراحة مرة حلو ..*

*راق لي كثير ..*

*إحنا متعودين دايماً أول أيام ربيع نكسر جرة قدام باب البيت ..))*

*تسلميين غناتي ع الطرح الرائع ..*

*الله يعطيك العافية ..*

----------


## دموع ليلى

عدات ايام اول حلوه ونحن في الاحساء تصعد النساءفوق السطح لرؤيت الهلال وعندمايرونه تعلوازغاريدويقول الناس علي البركه ياربيع يوم خرجت امتك من صفر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*عادات حلوووة بصراحه*
*بقولكِ عن بيتنا دام عندنا مأتم يعني عندنا قدو    [حزوره يعني*
*فهو اللي نكسره  عند باب البيت هذي من عشت واشوف البيوت جنبها اشيااءت طينيه مكسره  كرمال طلعت صفوور...*

*روح عزيزتي ..*
*طرح رآايق وممتع ..*
*تسلميين ع الاختياار الجميل للموضوعآت..*
*لآعدم يااارب ..*
*تحيآاتي..*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد



عادااات احليووه 

اممممم ما اذكر امي لما تكسر حاجه ع الباب تردد هالمقاطع هههههه 

هههههه يعني اول مره اسمع بها  >> شااا في وين انتي عايشه خخخخ


وحتى حرق السعف اول اسمع انهم يحرقووه آخر يووم في شهر صفر 

بس هالتيوده اللي اعرفه ههههه 
بس احنا في صفوى ما انسميها بهالاسم ههههههه 

عفر انسميها صيوده هههههه 

تسلمي غناتي روح ع الطرح القميل ده 
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الأماني 
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *أهلين روح ..*
> هلآ بيج ..
> 
> *طرحك الصراحة مرة حلو ..*
> 
> الاحلى تواجدك ..:$
> *راق لي كثير ..*
> 
> *إحنا متعودين دايماً أول أيام ربيع نكسر جرة قدام باب البيت ..))*
> ...



الله يسلمك ويعافيك ليلاس
منورة ع طول

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> عدات ايام اول حلوه ونحن في الاحساء تصعد النساءفوق السطح لرؤيت الهلال وعندمايرونه تعلوازغاريدويقول الناس علي البركه ياربيع يوم خرجت امتك من صفر



السسلام عليكم |~
دموع ليلى "
يآهلآ بيج  في المنتدى ..:d
آممم حركآت 
يعني تعيشوا الاجواء ..
يسلمو خيه ع المرور ..
موفقة لكل خير إن شآء الله

----------


## أحزان الأمس

الشوارع حدث ولا حرج من كسرات القدو

مادري ايش الحكمة من الفخار مثلاً مو الزجاج 

أهل الأول عليهم حركاااااااااااااااااااااااتن

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*




طلع صفر



*



> * بشرتة وشرورة 
> جآنا ربيع** بـ فرحتة وسرورة 
> طلع صفر وأميمتي سآلمة 
> وعدوتي في المقبرة نآيمة <<< ..!*





*وأنا أقول وشو سالفتها في الفيس هههههههههه*
*يسلموو على الموضوع قلبوو*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> *عادات حلوووة بصراحه*
> *بقولكِ عن بيتنا دام عندنا مأتم يعني عندنا قدو    [حزوره يعني*
> *فهو اللي نكسره  عند باب البيت هذي من عشت واشوف البيوت جنبها اشيااءت طينيه مكسره  كرمال طلعت صفوور...*
> 
> *روح عزيزتي ..*
> *طرح رآايق وممتع ..*
> *تسلميين ع الاختياار الجميل للموضوعآت..*
> *لآعدم يااارب ..*
> *تحيآاتي..*



 السسلام عليكم |~
حركتات مآشاء الله عدكم مأتم ..!
مسآكين القدآوة ..!
هههه
الروعة حضورك ياغناتي ..~
منورة 
وموفقة لكل خير ..~

----------


## جنى الورود

*(تيودة )ماعرفتهابالأول بس فهمتها بعدين*
*الحين ماشوف أحديسويهاالأول كناننقهراذاأحدسواهافينا*
*بس والله حليوة هالأشياء لهاطعم غيرشكل !!!*
*تحياتي لك أختي العزيزة*

----------


## نور من نور

لول لازم نكسر قدو اذا طلع صفر الحين مو الكل يكسر
ولما تكسر امي القدو نقعد نقول واصفيروه صفر 
طلع من لحضار طفر ومره نستانس الحين يكسرو القدو
وهم ساكتين مانسمع الا شدخته ...ونلعب لعبة تجوده
وهي واحد يقول سأل عنك فلان ايقول الثاني من هو 
يرد عليه تجوده لاتهده خله يمرس او يمرد في دبتك ...كنا على
طول نلعبها واحنا اصغار والشاطر الا يصيد الثاني ...الحين
مااسمع احد يلعب بها ..يمكن فيه بس مومثل اول ..



الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

يسلمووو يالغلا ع الطرح الاكثر من راائع
بالحركتات الي يسونها قبل 
بصراحة عادات مرة كيوووتن

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم|~
عوآمية صفوآنية 
دموع الوحدة
جنى الورد
دلوعة المنتدى
نور من نور 
يسسلمو حبآيب آلبيّ على الطله الحلوة
آستانسسست ويآكم =)
موفقين لكل خير إن ششاء الله
منورين

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

يسلموو على الطرح

اهالي لووول عليهم حركاات =).....~

----------

